# DNS advice



## wicky (May 29, 2013)

Not sure where to ask this?

I am trying to point *domainA.com* & *www.domainA.com* to www.domainB.com.

I want to do this via DNS rather than parking because the domains have MX records for GoogleApps already setup.

Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2013)

I was thinking either modifying the Hosts files or using the Server DNS to point. I am not sure since I dropped OS X server a while ago, sorry.


----------

